# Ideas on tools to purchase?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I got a $1000 gift card to Acmetools. For some work I did for my firedepartment on the side as a donation of time before I started on my own. Well as the only 2 things I can come up with that I still need to buy are 2 things I can't/won't get at Acmetools (extention ladder, 5' stepladder). I am wondering what to buy with the money. Had it been cash I would not ask but since its a gift card and I won't need anything really from there for a long time. I was thinking of just treating myself to some less needed tools or nice upgrades but I'm having trouble thinking of anything.

What would you do?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I got a $1000 gift card to Acmetools. For some work I did for my firedepartment on the side as a donation of time before I started on my own. Well as the only 2 things I can come up with that I still need to buy are 2 things I can't/won't get at Acmetools (extention ladder, 5' stepladder). I am wondering what to buy with the money. Had it been cash I would not ask but since its a gift card and I won't need anything really from there for a long time. I was thinking of just treating myself to some less needed tools or nice upgrades but I'm having trouble thinking of anything.
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The larger cordless bandsaw. Until you use one you'll never realize how much easier it is to cut things. I hang it in the back corner of my van and half the time I am using it to shorten bolts or square off pieces. With a 14TPI blade it cuts through post-war cast iron like butter. Cutting larger pvc pipe is so much easier than a sawzall and it always comes out square.

OR a double bay charger and an inverter to mount inside the work truck for charging batteries between service calls. Nothing is more annoying than dragging out the charger at every call and then the anxiety about not forgetting it at their house.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> The larger cordless bandsaw. Until you use one you'll never realize how much easier it is to cut things. I hang it in the back corner of my van and half the time I am using it to shorten bolts or square off pieces. With a 14TPI blade it cuts through post-war cast iron like butter. Cutting larger pvc pipe is so much easier than a sawzall and it always comes out square.
> 
> OR a double bay charger and an inverter to mount inside the work truck for charging batteries between service calls. Nothing is more annoying than dragging out the charger at every call and then the anxiety about not forgetting it at their house.


Good suggestions. Bandsaw is not my thing. Inverter I'll deffinately get when I get a newer van but not in my current rust bucket. I have a 6 pack charger and I never have trouble forgetting it anywhere and all my batteries are always charged as I bring it in for any job that takes more than 2 hours.

Someone recommended to double up on tools so I had a spare ready or so I was ready the day I get an employee. Well all my tools that would be good to stock up on I already have 2 of.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> ..........Bandsaw is not my thing. .........


Have you tried one? How do you cut unistrut and threaded rod? Nuts thread on perfectly every time.

After you've subscribed to the bandsaw way of life I'd like to talk to you about our lord and saviour Jesus Christ lolz. Sometimes I feel like a bible thumper because of how preachy I am about bandsaws. Mine really did make my job a lot easier, but I cut a lot of 4" cast/pvc.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Have you tried one? How do you cut unistrut and threaded rod? Nuts thread on perfectly every time.
> 
> After you've subscribed to the bandsaw way of life I'd like to talk to you about our lord and saviour Jesus Christ lolz. Sometimes I feel like a bible thumper because of how preachy I am about bandsaws. Mine really did make my job a lot easier, but I cut a lot of 4" cast/pvc.


I barely ever work with threaded rod and when I do it's not much so a hackzall is what I use and since I know how to use one nuts go on just fine. Yes I have used a bandsaw several times and it has its use but for me the times I would actually go for it are just so rare that I'm not going to buy one and put it in the van. And unistrut is also not too often and normally not more than maybe 3 pieces so again hackzall is perfect. Note that I do also buy good blades with different TPI for different applications.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> .......... so again hackzall is perfect. Note that I do also buy good blades with different TPI for different applications.
> .......


You can also use a regular hacksaw blade in a sawzall if you need a really fine tooth option or just a smaller blade in a tight spot.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just looking on Amazon at a new K50 Rigid sectional sewer machine for 850.00
We have made a lot of money through the years with this little jewell... I thought
of getting a new one but the ones we have are still basically working well...

That K50 will actually pay for itself in probably a month if you are doing any kind
of service plumbing.... 

its the gift that keeps on giving..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I was just looking on Amazon at a new K50 Rigid sectional sewer machine for 850.00
> We have made a lot of money through the years with this little jewell... I thought
> of getting a new one but the ones we have are still basically working well...
> 
> ...


Not a fan of sectionals. Already have a new speedrooter 92 and 3 smaller machines. A spartan 100 from like 87 and 2 brand new ridgid k3800 with assortment of drums and cable sizes. I bought the 2nd k3800 because I could not pass up the offer of $400 brand new no cable.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m with @skoronesa. I am a total bandsaw fanboy I have the Milwaukee M18 cordless and it’s one of the first things carry into the job site. However I cut a lot of unistrut, 3/8”,1/2”,5/8” threaded rod plus a ton of 4” sch80 cpvc for gas flues. However if you can’t think of anything you need/want right now just hang onto the gift card. If you’re anything like me it won’t take long before you see something you want or don’t have something when you need it... then you’ll know it’s time.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

-Sell the gift card to someone for $950 or what ever.

-Buy extra hand/power tools: I buy new tools to replace my old ones regularly. The older ones go in a tool box, for the cabin or Incase I get a break in, I’ll have the tools to keep me up and running without a disruption.

I have a k50, And it kicks a$$.
I don’t use it a lot, but it does the job. 
ive never used any other brand of drain machine.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I know it's A bit controversial but I love my sdt k50😹. Believe it or not I prefer the chinese cables to the ridgid ones. They have more of an open wind so they self feed better (I admit I use the drill more than the machine) and I have cables that have been used regularly (almost daily) since 2014 still in use. The female ends are notched like the ridgid c10 cables making them snap together more easily. After comparing the 2 I would gladly pay more for the chinese cable over the ridgid cable. I will say the ridgid baskets are alot nicer tho


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> .............Believe it or not I prefer the chinese cables to the ridgid ones. ........


Believe it or not some people have foot fetishes.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Believe it or not some people have foot fetishes.


Lol what? You been sniffing glue again?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Ended up getting more milwaukee packout. 2 organizer, 2 1/2 width organizer, 2 crates and also a few smaller things thrown in. They have 10-15% off right now at AcmeTools so I figured I might as well buy something. Still have around $660 on the gift card. I really don't feel like I need any extra power tools right now so I'll just hang on to it I guess. It's sad when your tools and such are worth more than your van, so hopefully I can get a new van before next winter. That way I have a place for all my stuff as right now I don't really have room for it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> ............ It's sad when your tools and such are worth more than your van.............


What's sad about that? I carry so much stuff I think my van'd have to be gold plated to be worth more than what I carry.

When I go to a store or other public place I always lock the van and park it in a good spot. It's not lost on me that my van is almost always the most valuable vehicle in a parking lot. At the same time it probably has the worst security system.

Just the propress kit, pipe finder, and camera are like 8k$ used. My van was a rental and I think they got it for like 12k$ with ~25k miles.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> What's sad about that? I carry so much stuff I think my van'd have to be gold plated to be worth more than what I carry.
> 
> When I go to a store or other public place I always lock the van and park it in a good spot. It's not lost on me that my van is almost always the most valuable vehicle in a parking lot. At the same time it probably has the worst security system.
> 
> Just the propress kit, pipe finder, and camera are like 8k$ used. My van was a rental and I think they got it for like 12k$ with ~25k miles.


Well mine is full of rust has around 230000 miles and is I think 17 years old but not sure, oh and it leaks steering fluid.. I don't have expensive camera or drain machine in the van. Just normal power tools and hand tools. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Well mine is full of rust has around 230000 miles and is I think 17 years old but not sure, oh and it leaks steering fluid.. I don't have expensive camera or drain machine in the van. Just normal power tools and hand tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



That is a bummer. Check out ex rental vans, they usually sell them at around 25k miles when they're still in nice shape.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> That is a bummer. Check out ex rental vans, they usually sell them at around 25k miles when they're still in nice shape.


That is the plan. I'm thinking I can buy one like that before next winter. For now I just had to make sure I would have steady work flow before investing in a van.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> That is the plan. I'm thinking I can buy one like that before next winter. For now I just had to make sure I would have steady work flow before investing in a van.


Whatever you get, I'd suggest some reflectix on the ceiling to hold the heat in. Also helps with lighting in the van. The inside of my van is white and it's much easier to see than in the darker colored vans.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Whatever you get, I'd suggest some reflectix on the ceiling to hold the heat in. Also helps with lighting in the van. The inside of my van is white and it's much easier to see than in the darker colored vans.


Van would be white and I never had a problem with lighting. It might help with heat loss so I'll consider it when that time comes.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check with Enterprise they run a used car and truck Sales


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Check with Enterprise they run a used car and truck Sales



I am presently driving a ford E450 U-haul 14 foot box van with the ramp out the back
it works pretty well with a v-10 motor and the granny cab over the top...
I paid 8700 for a 2006 unit with 104,000 miles on it about 5 years ago
now have about 129000 on it... I am divided over the lift gate vs the ramp.... they
both have their applications

U-haul has some pretty nice used trucks for the money


----------



## BRPguy21 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’m with @skoronesa. I am a total bandsaw fanboy I have the Milwaukee M18 cordless


Same all day!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got an in store credit for a water heater I returned to HD so I bought 8 rigid one inch mini cutters
which I hung up at the office..... Also bought 3 medium rigid cutters and a couple of 12 inch rigid pipe wrenches
because I think they are a handy size for service work... bought some pex cutters along with a dozen cheap box cutters knives...


I normally will lose those mini cutters at the rate of about one a month


----------



## BRPguy21 (Jan 15, 2021)

I hear you. I dropped one in a wall last week. Luckliy I was able to fish it out!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

BRPguy21 said:


> I hear you. I dropped one in a wall last week. Luckliy I was able to fish it out!



When you drop one in a wall and cant get it out, 
its always a brand new one you just took out of the package this morning......


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I normally will lose those mini cutters at the rate of about one a month





Master Mark said:


> When you drop one in a wall and cant get it out,
> its always a brand new one you just took out of the package this morning......




What! I still have my mini cutter from 27 years ago! I once dropped it in a wall so I cut it out to retrieve it, commercial building being renovated, tough luck for the drywall guys.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> What! I still have my mini cutter from 27 years ago! I once dropped it in a wall so I cut it out to retrieve it, commercial building being renovated, tough luck for the drywall guys.


Funny I did the same with my phone once.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> I normally will lose those mini cutters at the rate of about one a month


Seriously!!! They should put a retractable lanyard on those things so you can tie it to your belt. I’ve lost at least 20 of them over the course of my career. Years ago I made a repair on a Slone valve supply line at a local restaurant. We popped a tile off the wall and cut a small hole to solder a new stub out because someone tried to change the valve without backing it and twisted the supply. I used my mini cutter to hold back the insulation on the pipe so it wouldn’t get damaged by the heat. I Forgot to take it off and they patched the wall with my cutter still inside. Now every time I use that bathroom when we eat there I get irritated because I know my cutter is 12” away from me and I can’t get it. Haha


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Seriously!!! They should put a retractable lanyard on those things so you can tie it to your belt. I’ve lost at least 20 of them over the course of my career. Years ago I made a repair on a Slone valve supply line at a local restaurant. We popped a tile off the wall and cut a small hole to solder a new stub out because someone tried to change the valve without backing it and twisted the supply. I used my mini cutter to hold back the insulation on the pipe so it wouldn’t get damaged by the heat. I Forgot to take it off and they patched the wall with my cutter still inside. Now every time I use that bathroom when we eat there I get irritated because I know my cutter is 12” away from me and I can’t get it. Haha


My favorite tool to lose is torpedo levels up in rafters. My first week plumbing I lost a big $100 rollcutter I had only used a couple times. It got lost in the insulation in an attic. Now I use a bucket for tools when in an attic and hand tools are no longer a problem as I can see easily at pack up time if anything is missing.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> My favorite tool to lose is torpedo levels up in rafters. My first week plumbing I lost a big $100 rollcutter I had only used a couple times. It got lost in the insulation in an attic. Now I use a bucket for tools when in an attic and hand tools are no longer a problem as I can see easily at pack up time if anything is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Carp, you must schit diamonds with a butthole clenched that tight! That is really ocd right there.

I have a specific place for everything in my tool bag so I can notice pretty quick if something is missing.

What's a roll cutter?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Holy Carp, you must schit diamonds with a butthole clenched that tight! That is really ocd right there.
> 
> I have a specific place for everything in my tool bag so I can notice pretty quick if something is missing.
> 
> What's a roll cutter?


Just your standard tubing cutter. It was the big one with a wheel for pvc.

Not OCD at all. I simply hit tired of loosing tools or buying extra because I thought I had lost it just to find it at the bottom of the tool bag a week later.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Now every time I use that bathroom when we eat there I get irritated because I know my cutter is 12” away from me and I can’t get it. Haha


Next time you go eat bring a mini hammer and chisel!  🤣


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Next time you go eat bring a mini hammer and chisel!  🤣


Seriously!!


----------

